# Prom Makeup - Advice Needed!!!



## Juliades (Mar 17, 2005)

This is my prom dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my hair is dark brown with brown eyes and pale pale skin. I'm thinking of doing this look that Sienna Miller wore in "Alfie"....






Which MAC products should I us to achieve her look?

Thanks,
Julia


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 17, 2005)

how about parfait amour or swish e/s. With pink lemonade or dreamy lipgloss. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_how about parfait amour or swish e/s. With pink lemonade or dreamy lipgloss. Thanks_

 
That'd be pretty, just not for this look...
(cuz those are pink and purple, and that doesn't have pink and purple in it)


I'd say start out with a base like sharkskin shadestick on the lid, and use a shadow like print over it.  Use smolder and/or carbon for the smudgy soft effect around the eyes (smoky, but not to the point where it looks like a racoon!).  Could use nylon for a subtle brow highlight.  #2 or 3 lashes.  Maybe Mountain High blush?  For lips, it depends on how dark you are.  Go for a pinky nude lipstick, darkness depending on your coloring.

Hope this helps somewhat.  You can probably print the look and take it to a MAC store or counter to ask too (if you have one near).

Good luck!!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 18, 2005)

You can try using *Electra, Smut* and *Print* eyeshadows to create the smokey look [and maybe *Nylon* to highlight the browbone, like amy suggested], *Smolder* eye kohl, A volumizing+lengthening mascara [not MAC but *L'Oreal Voluminous* or *Clinique High Impact* might be a good choice], maybe *Pink Swoon* or *Peachykeen* as blush? As for the lips, you can try *Brew, Blankety, Politely Pink* l/s or any other nude/pinkish colours. Hope that helps!

Yup, it's always a good idea to bring in pictures if you wanna try to recreate a look. Good luck and have fun at your prom


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 18, 2005)

i'm getting my prom dress today!! hehe im so excited :-D


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 18, 2005)

I tried my hardest on the eyeshadow. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I tried my hardest on the eyeshadow. Thanks_

 
I hope you didn't take offense to that before,  those colors are very pretty together, but they wouldn't be quite right for this look that she posted.  It would be a lovely combo tho!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 18, 2005)

hey amy, 
I totally understand what you are saying about the eyeshadow colors. I thought that the dress was purple. I didn't know that the dress was Black. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey amy, 
I totally understand what you are saying about the eyeshadow colors. I thought that the dress was purple. I didn't know that the dress was Black. Thanks_

 
It's all good


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks Amy.  You are really nice to me on this forum. Thanks


----------

